# Surfing photography w. polarizer?



## johans.m (Jun 25, 2011)

Dear fellow photographers.

I have a question I'd like some different inputs on. I'm a bit dubious about using polarizer when shooting surfers. On one side I see the idea of using one. It could give some dramatic effects of the bubbles and foam forming inside the waves and perhaps help avoid the glittering effects wet skin can generate. On the other hand it does limit the light intake by two stops and could perhaps take some of the effect off of the giant waves.
If you have other inputs, please feel free to share them.

I'm going on vacation in two days so I'd like to be as well prepared as possible. It's a grand opportunity that I'd like to get as much out of as possible.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Assassin (Jun 25, 2011)

What lens will you be using? I doubt whether it will be ok to use the CPL filter because the shutter speed required needs to be extrememly fast... losing two stops will probably be too much in my opinion...


----------



## Buckster (Jun 25, 2011)

Assassin said:


> What lens will you be using? I doubt whether it will be ok to use the CPL filter because the shutter speed required needs to be extrememly fast... losing two stops will probably be too much in my opinion...


Today's ISO capabilities should overcome that easily.  Every shooter should have a polarizer in their bag.  That said, why not just try it an see?


----------



## Markw (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd say use it. There's really no reason not to. Typically, you're going to be shooting into the ocean on a sunny day. You'll have so much light reflecting back into the camera, the light lost by the polarizer won't matter, really. Besides, just pump the ISO to 400 instead of 200 and the aperture to f/8 instead of f/16 or 11. You'd be perfectly fine. But, you will have to worry about flare and ghosting. The filter creates basically anoer element on the lens, and that always hightens the risk of them both, especially if they're not coated and such.

Mark


----------



## Pgeobc (Jun 25, 2011)

You really should give it a try and see if it gives you results that you like. However, be aware that a polarizer's effect depends on its angle to the sun and even the adjustment of it depends on that angle. If you are shooting moving surfers, then that angle is always changing. So, maybe it will be successful and maybe it won't.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 25, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Assassin said:
> 
> 
> > What lens will you be using? I doubt whether it will be ok to use the CPL filter because the shutter speed required needs to be extrememly fast... losing two stops will probably be too much in my opinion...
> ...



This is the right answer. Bring one, throw it on your camera, and see if you like it. Try some shots with it, and some without. Maybe you'll like only one or the other, maybe you'll like both. Either way, it's a lot easier to put a polarizer  back in you bag than it is to use the one you didn't bring...


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I say depends on what time you are shooting and where the sun is. I shoot on the east coast, so in the morning I use a CPL. As the day goes on and I'm not getting any strong reflection from the water I take it off. The shots come out best anyways when the sun is on the west & I'm shooting east.

If you're going on vacation for two day's I'd keep one in my bag. You can use it for a lot more than just surfing photos.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 26, 2011)

I never use one on mine although i'm not sure if i can get one for the 300F2.8L i would think it would be very expensive, just found one and i'll give it a miss at £175 Canon PL-C 48mm Drop-In Circular Polarising Filter


----------



## Buckster (Jun 26, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I never use one on mine although i'm not sure if i can get one for the 300F2.8L i would think it would be very expensive, just found one and i'll give it a miss at £175 Canon PL-C 48mm Drop-In Circular Polarising Filter


52mm Drop-in circular polarizing filters go for between $200-$300, based on a quick Google search.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 26, 2011)

Buckster said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I never use one on mine although i'm not sure if i can get one for the 300F2.8L i would think it would be very expensive, just found one and i'll give it a miss at £175 Canon PL-C 48mm Drop-In Circular Polarising Filter
> ...



52 won't fit mine, when we look at US prices it is the eqivalent in £'s so £175 is not bad but i still wouldn't buy one


----------



## Buckster (Jun 26, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Interesting.  Is it not this lens: Canon Telephoto EF 300mm f/2.8L IS Image Stabilizer 2531A002 B&H


----------



## gsgary (Jun 26, 2011)

Buckster said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



No, no IS


----------

